# Anyone tried Mucofalk



## Guest (Oct 20, 2001)

Have anybody tried Mucofalk (Germany) with ispaghula husk. It*s the only thing which is good for me to fight with constipation. I take up from 10 to 20 g per day.It*s interesting to know if others use it too.


----------



## sabry (Oct 14, 2001)

ispagula husks i thing is the same of psyllium fiber...like metamucil, very common in the usa


----------

